# Malignancy blood test- any info?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

No experience with blood tests, but if there were any question in my mind, I would expect that they would at least do a biopsy.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

One would hope, but in the military system they just like to give you paracetamol.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

DuffyDuck said:


> One would hope, but in the military system they just like to give you paracetamol.


Ah...the military. When our son was in the Marines, he had a lump around his cheek bone. They didn't do any testing and just removed it. It was some sort of cyst and never had another problem there.
Good luck.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Duffy, I've got a lump in my cheeck, small smooth and mobile. Had all sorts of blood tests done, all came back fine. The lovely NHS have said wait and see if it changes. 
I'm in the process of arranging to have the lump removed privately as it can be removed via the inside of my mouth and thus no visable scars hopefully.
I'd rather be safe than sorry.

ETA I'm having it done as a cosmetic procedure but once removed they will test the lump.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Blood test for malignancy? Did they tell you that? I would think it more likely that they did a CBC to check your white blood cell count for a possible infection. In my experience, it sounds encapsulated, which malignancies usually are not. Typically they invade the surrounding tissues and are not encapsulated or easily moveable. That said-I do not trust the military MD's generally. I have had a really bad experience with them, just so happens the ones in Germany. I do understand there are good ones out there, but personally I would be seeking other opinions.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

franknbeans, thank you for the info! Unfortunatelty, despite my efforts I am told 'blood test for malignancy' and nothing more. I would rather know the facts, but it is most likely going to be that.

My plan now, after some small research, is that despite the results I want the lump removed and tested. It would appear that blood tests aren't all that accurate? I would rather be safe than sorry. 

If the military are going to drag their feet, I will apply for an A-OK card and go through the Germans. I am not sure if and how much I have to pay, but I will claim it through the military. I am not messing around with this either way; better safe than sorry.

Good luck faye, keep my updated on your progress!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Duffy, I may end up getting it done in Belgium as I have the right to have it done on thier health service but I'd prefer to have it done here where I can ask all the questions without language difficulties and I can have the comforts of home rather than be stuck in a large drafty spooky house on my own for the recovery period (our house in Belgium is a manor house built in the 18th Century so big, drafty and got ghosts!)


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll come keep you company 

Language is my barrier too, thankfully my dad is fluent so anything I don't know he can chime in. 

I'll be completely honest, my mouth hit the desk when the doc said what they were testing for. Was pretty much the last thing I expected. I had to set a reminder in my calender to book an appointment because I forgot about it


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm fairly fluent in french but with my luck I'd get a dutch doctor! 
My papa is fluent in about 8 languages so he wouldnt have an issue translating for me but I'd prefer to hear the answer direct from the doctors mouth and not have my very lovely but over protective Papa cushioning the blow so to speak.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Dutch generally speak AMAZING English. Seriously. Better than most Brits I know aha!

Yeah, my dad does the 'You're ill' part without fully explaining so I know what you mean!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I've had a neck lump for over 10 years. It was to be removed, I'd seen the surgeon, and next thing I knew my appt. was cancelled, he was no longer with the hospital. I seem to remember at the wrong time to make another appt. The lump is moveable which I was told was a good sign. These can start out as a plugged follicle and migrate inward.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey saddlebag. Been through this with vet... I mean doc! I also asked, as it is the side of my injured shoulder, could it be a knot or growth on the muscle from that? Unlikely.

Love it when docs are positive!

Had my mope, looked at some more websites (promise not to freak myself out!) and all in all seem fairly satisfied that I am either growing another head or nipple. We will see. Next Friday I will 99% sure be laughing at this when I get my results and wonder what all the fuss was about!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Lol Neck Nipple I'm sure it's nothing!!

Dealing with Doctors sure is... fun??

I've decided to totally circumvent the medical system and I'm going to try naturopathic and dietary treatments to get my fun issues resolved. Having a relapse currently (stress related I think) so hopefully the fun needly/pokey lady has some ideas beyond "take this and call me in 6 months". Like wtf. Thanks Dr man.

I swear its the year of weird medical issues...


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree! I am SO glad I don't pay for medical bills!

Neck nipple.. I am warning you young lady ha!

I have given up on treatments full stop. If they don't find it, I will skewer it out and hand it over myself?! Gross


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

So I had my blood test on Thursday! And this is what they left me with. Unimpressed is an understatement. Going back tomorrow to complain.

ETA unfortunately it would appear I can't upload from my iPad any more :/


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

malignant tumors can be encapsulated in fat . There are some newer test that look for Markers in the blood . If you are still concerned have a biopsy done. I wish you the best of health and that your lump is just a lump.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks stevenson, Just a few more sleepless nights till Friday.

When people say don't worry it is easier said than done


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

UPDATE:

So, went to Docs Tuesday to put in a complaint about the state of my arm 'Oh sorry I think I must have popped the vein' Fools.

Anyways, nurse said results will be in Tue/Wed latest and if there is anything worrying will phone.

Doc app this morning.. results aren't back. So went from being fine to freaking.

Called hosp.. all is clear. So she felt for the lump and found another one. I have no high white blood cell count, so no infection etc.

If they are still there in a month going to go to the German net and have them removed


----------

